# Chevy hydroboost



## Jguill (Jan 20, 2010)

I've a '92 PaceArrow with a Chevy chassis. The pressure switch on the large rubber hyd. failed, causing fluid loss. I replaced switch,refilled and bled system. Now I have brake boost and pwr steering when in park. When put into gear or neutral, hyd. parking brake releases, light stays on and I loose steering and brakes. I bled approx 1/2 qt. fluid from parking brake accuator. Could it need more bleeding? I didn't run completly out of fluid so I don't think the pump is damaged. Thanks.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 20, 2010)

Re: Chevy hydroboost

I am not sure about this as I have never owned one.  But it kind of sounds like it is acting like you are low on fluid.  You  may have an air-lock.  You might have to bled, refill, and bled the system until you get rid of the air-lock.  JMO.  Hang in here, someone will have a better answer.    

Also welcome to the forum.

 :8ball:


----------



## Browzin (Jan 21, 2010)

RE: Chevy hydroboost

Jguill
Sent you a private message, it will help with your hydro boost problem.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 21, 2010)

Re: Chevy hydroboost

Browzin, Why not post your help here so we all can benfit?


----------



## Browzin (Jan 22, 2010)

Re: Chevy hydroboost



> C Nash - 1/21/2010  6:12 PM
> 
> Browzin, Why not post your help here so we all can benfit?



I would, but it is link to a RVing friend that has been working on hydro boost systems since they came out and I really don't think he would appreciate having his personal contact info posted on the internet.


----------

